# Where to source Organic Beeswax?



## justin1287 (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm looking for organic unbleached filtered beeswax that smells like honey.

Anyone know where to get it at a reasonable price?

Thanks!!


----------



## HowieRoll (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm hoping some of our resident beekeepers can chime in on this post, because the "organic" designation on bee products perplexes me (and, I might add, I tend to be a bit cynical that there is such a thing).  Are the bees somehow restricted to travel only over _vast_ swaths of certified organic fields?

At any rate, last time I was visiting family in Washington I picked up some Glory Bee beeswax bars (labeled as organic, but... is it really?  haha).  I've used some in both soap and lip balms and have been very pleased with the quality.  I'm not sure what your definition of reasonable price is, or how much you are looking to acquire, but it may be worth checking them out (the wax is found under the Bath & Body tab):

https://glorybee.com/

Good luck!


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 14, 2016)

Google organic honey in your area and start there. Also, I see some on Etsy.


----------



## BeesKnees (Dec 14, 2016)

HowieRoll said:


> I'm hoping some of our resident beekeepers can chime in on this post, because the "organic" designation on bee products perplexes me (and, I might add, I tend to be a bit cynical that there is such a thing).  Are the bees somehow restricted to travel only over _vast_ swaths of certified organic fields?!



HowieRoll, I snickered at this.  Yah, I wasn't going to touch that original post with a 10-foot pole since I didn't have a source I could/would point to.  

Theoretically, if your apiary is surrounded by only certified organic fields for a few miles, I would think that could possibly be a legitimate organic designation, as far as bee travel is concerned.  They usually will travel up to 2-5 miles in search of nectar and pollen, but will go further in hard times if they have to.   Their max possible is about 8 miles.  Of course, that would detrimentally impact their life span just as it would damage their wings so you want them to not have to go so far.    (And I only know those stats from classes I have taken from PhDs.  I have no firsthand knowledge of how far a honeybee can fly in a day because I don't have the patience to pick one and follow it.  I've heard a speaker who literally did that.) 

An interesting factoid: all worker bees are female.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 14, 2016)

Not sure where you are located but is there a Mennonite type store around? Thats where I get mine, have no idea if its "organic" but at least its a start.


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 14, 2016)

Organic bees?


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 14, 2016)

The closest you're going to come to "organic" beeswax is to find a beekeeper that doesn't use "hard" pesticides in the hive. Some beeks use powdered sugar, formic acid, hop acids, and other "more natural" chemical and non-chemical techniques to control pests of bees. 

But even with that, as the others have pointed out, bees wander far and wide, so there's no way you can ensure any beeswax is absolutely pesticide free, no matter what the beekeeper does or doesn't do.

Interesting article on this topic: http://www.michiganbees.org/2012/musing-about-organic-bees-wax/


----------



## reinbeau (Dec 14, 2016)

Beeswax is a sponge.  As others have pointed out, there's really no such thing as 'organic' when it comes to honeybees, honey, wax, etc.  It's being misused.  Best you can do is source your wax from a beekeeper who manages their hives with minimal chemical use.  DeeAnna has given you great advice.


----------



## justin1287 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses!

It took me some time, but I was able to track down my old supplier.

I think this wax is really nice...just in case anyone else is also looking:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330487375111

I figured I would pass this forward.

Thanks again and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Dec 15, 2016)

I second Glorybee.  Their bee related products are very nice.  Their honey is lovely.  You can actually taste a difference in the flavor of the various honeys.  Just in case somebody is looking for honey too.

JEdwards is another supplier with good prices if you are buying larger amounts. They have organic beeswax.


----------



## HowieRoll (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm glad you found what you were looking for, justin1287! 

And thanks to everyone else who responded on the organic situation, it is all very interesting, indeed.


----------



## justin1287 (Dec 15, 2016)

Awesome. I will have to check our Glorybee in the future!

I'm actually sitting on about 30 lbs of wax from jedwards. The smell didn't do it for me though. It isn't bad, I just like getting a little honey smell in my salves.

Thanks again for all the response and Happy Holidays.


----------



## reinbeau (Dec 15, 2016)

I will continue to say there is no organic beeswax available. If you want nice wax for cosmetic use go find a local beekeeper and see if they'll part with their cappings wax. That's probably the cleanest wax you can get. Mine smells of the hive,  sweet and lovely


----------

